# How to up your sex rank?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I have seen this mentioned on here..curious about it...I think when H had his EA my self esteem took a little hit..I do not feel good about myself right now..

Can you up your sex rank with 30 add'l lbs on yourself as well...that is one big reason I do not feel great about myself. It will come off so slowly

I just started thinking about this today..I was at the grocery store and there was some lady with young children...high heels, halter top, etc. and I could see all the men checking her out. I thought man it feels like it has been forever since I had guys checking me out..I feel gross lately!

I need to get myself together


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

you need to eat sensibly and start exercising. Have confidence in your self. You can do it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Walking helps. Lots of walking. I do about 6 to 8 miles a day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't worry about the weight. That is just a number you need to focus on what is affecting you the most. Find something to pour your time into try new things. Falling into a regular old pattern leads to being comfortable and can make it hard to change what you want to about yourself. I love extreme make over weight loss edition. Those guy motivate me to get off the couch and reach a goal weight.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Cut wheat, sugar, and diet drinks out and you can lose serious weight fast without much effort. Training with light weights, and eating a protien rich diet will add very lean muscle so you don't get bulky, but burn more calories at rest.

Shapewear, and undies that push things where you want them with modest skimpy clothes until then.

Studies have proven women get ranked higher just by wearing red.


----------



## forevermemorable (Oct 19, 2012)

In regards to how you feel about yourself...weight sounds like the issue. What is the remedy to weight loss?

1) Dedication to eat right
2) Dedication to work out regularly
3) Dedication to eat in smaller portions
4) Patience (pounds don't magically fly off you)
5) Believe in your self worth


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I have always exercised however I stil gained weight because I was not watching my food intake..so for right now I joined Weight watchers last week and am trying to implement small changes..I do not eat after 6 p.m. and am exercising alot more..I have started adding swimming to my workouts..at least 3x per week. I am not expecting it to come off overnight but would be happy with 3 to 4 lbs per month.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

Gorgeous women come in all shapes and sizes. Dress nice, do your hair nice.. feel good, hold your head high and guys will look at you. You won't notice them, because you're too busy looking at that lady in the halter top, but they're looking. It's all about confidence and attitude..


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I carry an extra 30 lbs (at least, according to mainstream dogma I do) and I am fine with it. The main reason for that is that hubby is fine with it  The stress of trying to look like a supermodel would be far more detrimental to me than just eating sensibly, staying active, and weighing what I do. It's easy for me to maintain this weight, but in order to lose 30 lbs I would have to do things that I am simply not willing to. It's all about how you view yourself, and if you have a spouse that still wants to eat you up, you're fine.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

But according to my BMI...I am actually 40 lbs over weight but I think I look pretty good when I am 30 lbs less so I will stop at that point


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

For a woman this is easy in the short term. It sounds a little blunt, but have sex more with your husband. Initiate it. Wear provocative clothes for him. Let him know you want him.

Show him that you enjoy him touching you. Touch him.

Be flirty with him. Do unexpected things sexually.

Be less dependent on him - except where it might show him he is the breadwinner etc.

It all sounds a bit "caveman", but it works.

I have heard men complain about their wives (not half as much as the other way around) but I have never, ever, heard a man complain that his wife could do with losing a few stone. I haven't ever even heard about one complaining about weight at all.

I have heard a LOT of complaining about not enough sex, about being turned down or, rarely, about not "doing enough".

So:

- dress up
- be confident because you are AMAZING (believe me, it's true!)
- show your husband that you believe this and show him you WANT HIM.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Grooming, good hygiene and dressing well (and appropriate for the circumstance) go a long way.

Grooming - Neat hair, well manicured hands. Shaving what needs shaving depending on what you are wearing (or plan to take off later).

Hygiene - Be clean. Wash your hair frequently (as needed for your hair type. I need to wash daily or mine looks greasy, my wife can go 2 or 3 days between washes if she doesn't work up a sweat). Bathe or shower daily and soap off 100% of your body(to remove body odors). Wear light fragrance sparingly, if you are clean, you don't need much. Trust me, a hint of a fragrance is much more seductive than dousing in it to cover up a body odor. Brush and floss and careful what you eat to control bad breath. 

Dress right - Fit, fit, fit and fit. Do not stuff yourself like a sausage into the size you want to be. Buy what actually fits. If you carry extra pounds, find colors, patterns and shapes that flatter your features. If you don't have an eye for it, get some friends who do. Most girls love to shop for you with your money (goes for either sex). There are lots of women out there who enjoy playing this adult version of dress up. Save up some money and shop. Dress one step above what's required for the occasion (just 1 step, don't go to a fourth of July picnic in a tux!). If it calls for shorts and a T shirt, wear nice shorts and a polo (or a skirt and nice T shirt for the ladies). Be the best dressed person there, but not so overdressed you stand out. Keep up on fashion. You don't need to go full GQ (or whatever the female equal is), but don't look like you just stepped out of 1952 unless you are intentionally going for the retro look.

The 3 things take a little mindfulness of upcoming situations, but it ups your sex rank and you can go do it right now.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't make the mistake most people make by trying to do it too fast. You'll burn out and then feel worse when you quit. Moderation and consistency are the key in life. Daily exercise even if it's not strenuous, avoid processed foods as much as possible. If you're a late night snacker then schedule your exercise late so it curbs your apetite.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I have hypothyroid issues and packed on 50 lbs. WS made me feel so bad about myself that I hated to even get out of the house, but had to work and live life. Not like I wanted the extra pounds, good grief. He kept on about it constantly and made snide remarks. 

I am just now starting to lose it after finding a doctor that actually knew what he was doing and got my levels at a normal range with meds. I have dropped 2 sizes, wearing clothes I have not worn in a couple years, WS is the only one to not say anything about the weight loss. Even my grandson noticed when he came down one afternoon. 

I still dressed as well as I could, kept my hair/makeup done and tried not to look sad event ho my heart was ripped out. Even being over weight I managed to get a "woot woot" a couple times.


----------



## beautiful_day (Mar 28, 2013)

Well of course the "catch your husband/wife diddling someone else" diet is the most effective one I know. But not recommended. 

I took a nutrition class as part of my undergrad. We used the USDA site which is now chosemyplate.gov. I'm wary of getting banned for posting a link here, but go to the site, click on supertracker and other tools from the green bar at the top, and supertracker from the drop down menu. Then create a profile. 

You put all your food in each day (which is a pain in the arse) but it analyses it, showing you VERY clearly where you're going wrong as well as which nutrients you are lacking. Very healthy approach and no one is trying to sell you a book. You can absolutely rely on it. 

I'm a very healthy 5ft 7 and 133 pounds. I only did the above site for a few weeks and it undid all my misconceptions about food.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Improving your physical appearance IMO is your best bet. Especially when achieved by eating right and exercising (drink lots of water too!) Not only will you look better, your confidence will improve.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't use the height/weight method to calculate your bmi. Use the tape measure method.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

highwood said:


> I have seen this mentioned on here..curious about it...I think when H had his EA my self esteem took a little hit..I do not feel good about myself right now..
> 
> Can you up your sex rank with 30 add'l lbs on yourself as well...that is one big reason I do not feel great about myself. It will come off so slowly
> 
> ...


As you can see by the other posts everyone has THE secret for loosing that extra weight....Of course ALL of them work and NONE of them work, it depends totally on the commitment you have (sort of like a marriage)....

How do you think "Ms. high heels tank top" would feel if she had just caught her hubby fooling around??? 

Pretty much like crap...She would be wondering what weight loss, or workout, or self help program SHE needed......

If you feel like you need to change something about yourself, do it, but not for some BS reasons like "SEX RANK".....

Half the BS's on this forum say their SO ran off with a troll, or geek....

It's how you feel about yourself that matters. When you have proved yourself to yourself, the war is won....

good luck
the woodchuck

PS. check your toothbrush


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

just earn more money!!!!!!


----------

